# Own car import and registration



## Equinox (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to import my own car to the UK, but cannot find any information about how to do this. Anything I find assumes that I'm buying a new car. All I can find are forms, but nothing about the cost. I've searched the DVLA website, but it is impossible to email them and there is no good information there either. Can anyone help?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Equinox said:


> I want to import my own car to the UK, but cannot find any information about how to do this. Anything I find assumes that I'm buying a new car. All I can find are forms, but nothing about the cost. I've searched the DVLA website, but it is impossible to email them and there is no good information there either. Can anyone help?


This government site explains it all!
Registering an imported vehicle : Directgov - Motoring
You'll also need: A guide to the Mutual Recognition scheme : Directgov - Motoring


----------



## Equinox (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks. That site mentions used cars less than ten years old. Do you know if it's still possible to import cars older than that? And how costly would it be overall? i.e., is it cheaper to buy a new car over there?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Equinox said:


> Thanks. That site mentions used cars less than ten years old. Do you know if it's still possible to import cars older than that? And how costly would it be overall? i.e., is it cheaper to buy a new car over there?


The administrative costs aren't too bad, and since you are importing an Irish car(?), a lot of modifications aren't needed, such as dipping headlights, fog lights and speedo calibration in mph. 
As for the age of your car:
_If your passenger car is over 10 years of age then it would be exempt from the Mutual Recognition scheme – in this case please contact the DVLA to discuss vehicle registration. You would still need to make sure that the vehicle complied with UK Construction and Use requirements, please see the statement later in this document to identify changes that you may be required to make._
http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...n/@motor/documents/digitalasset/dg_071776.pdf
Remember, you can drive your car on Irish plates for up to 6 months in UK.


----------



## John34000 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello,
Unless you are particularly attached to your vehicle, I would have to advise you to buy one in the UK. The price of cars there is about as cheap as you will find.
I enquired by phone recently for information regarding registering a foreign car in the UK and all the info was sent promptly to my foreign address.
Unfortunately, I can't give you the numbers of the forms as I binned the lot once I realised how many hoops I was going to have to jump through.
Go to the site suggested by Joppa as I think it was the one I used for the phone numbers, the staff are helpful.

John


----------

